# Reinstall wireless adapter in DELL AXIM X30



## bhariyanto (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi, 
I'm trying to connect to internet using integrated wireless in my DELL Axim X30 pocket PC. 
It was working for awhile, the next thing I know, when I pushed the wireless button, it says that the shortcut are gone. I tried to re-assign the #6 button, (the far right) but there were no choices for wireless.
Probably at one point I changed the settings or uninstalled the adapter. I was trying to install a couple of softwares and played around with the settings.

How or what do i need to do to activate/enable wireless again? 
I tried to enable it from setting--> connection--> Dell WLAN--> Tools--> enable
but it didn't work.

Anyhelp?
Thank's


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

With PocketPC operating system, you don't install drivers for built-in components. It could be that the wireless part of the system has failed. The best way I can think of to know for sure is to perform a hard reset. If it still doesn't show up, it needs to be repaired or replaced.


----------



## bhariyanto (Sep 6, 2004)

yup, i finally had to do hard reset. Didn't wanna do it earlier because i'm trying not to lose the setting. I got it to work again though. 
thank's for the response..


----------

